# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Bade Se Shehar Mein - 13 B Song Lyrics

## monica_barbara

Ankhon se bacha kar
Lo rakho chupa kar
Pyaar ko kabhi kisi ki nazar na lage
Chand ko chura kar
Mathe pe saja kar
Haule chalna Raat ko khabar na Lage

Sitar dhundh laaye hain
Andheron pe sajaye hain
Jaise diwali ki ho raat zindagi 

Bade se sehar mein 
Chhote chhote ghar mein 
Itni yeh khushiyan bolo rakh de kahan
Pyaar muskurahat sapno ki hahat 
Jo bhi chaha mil gaya

Bade se sehar mein 
Chhote chhote ghar mein 
Itni yeh khushiyan bolo rakh de kahan
Pyaar muskurahat sapno ki hahat 
Jo bhi chaha mil gaya

Aaj kal ek nanhe mehmaaan se baatein karu Khwaaabon mein 
Dono kahaniyan banate jhoothi sacchi hai baatatein
Mene kal Usse kaha Yaar aab aa bhi jao ghar kabhi
Bheegne se kabhi na tum darna
Khushiyon ki hai barsatein

Sitar dhundh laaye hain
Andheron pe sajaye hain
Jaise diwali ki ho raat zindagi 

Tin...
t...
...

Jo bhi chaha mil gaya

Bade se sehar mein 
Chhote chhote ghar mein 
Itni yeh khushiyan bolo rakh de kahan
Pyaar muskurahat sapno ki hahat 
Jo bhi chaha mil gaya

Hoooo
Ankhon se bacha kar
Lo rakho chupa kar
Pyaar ko kabhi kisi ki nazar na lage
Chand ko chura kar
Mathe pe saja kar
Haule chalna Raat ko khabar na Lage

Sitar dhundh laaye hain
Andheron pe sajaye hain
Jaise diwali ki ho raat zindagi 

Bade se sehar mein 
Chhote chhote ghar mein 
Itni yeh khushiyan bolo rakh de kahan
Pyaar muskurahat sapno ki hahat 
Jo bhi chaha mil gaya

Bade se sehar mein 
Chhote chhote ghar mein 
Itni yeh khushiyan bolo rakh de kahan
Pyaar muskurahat sapno ki hahat 
Jo bhi chaha mil gaya

----------

